# nvidia drivers, modprobe " No such device" [SOLVED]

## Black Imp

I've installed a stage3 64bit on a acer aspire 1524. I emerged nvidia-glx. then  

modprobe nvidia

and i get

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device 

searching with find -type f -iname 'nvidia*'

it found 5 files among which ./drivers/video/nvidia.o  ...  I was in /usr/src/linux

how can I tell modprobe where to find it and how to be sure autoload will find them too?

EDIT

solution:

i had compiled nvidiafb with linux kernel before to make some test with console fb and this conflicted with nvidia drivers. I found it out after emerge --sync and again emerge nvidia-kernel. while compiling the newest version it advised me of the conflict. now modprob nvidia gives no error.

Fx Go 5700 it is supported  :Wink: Last edited by Black Imp on Tue Jul 25, 2006 7:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kicker69101

let me get the stupid question out of the way. Have you tried emerge nvidia-kernel?

----------

## Black Imp

 *kicker69101 wrote:*   

> let me get the stupid question out of the way. Have you tried emerge nvidia-kernel?

 

not directly. it does it as a dependency of glx.

----------

## Zi7

```
emerge -1av nvidia-kernel
```

... and check out if and where the nvidia.ko module ends up.

By the way, have you emerged nvidia when running your new system (=not in a chrooted env) ?Last edited by Zi7 on Tue Jul 25, 2006 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Black Imp

ok i emerged nvidia-kernel alone

it actually makes an nvidia.ko file

i also can see it with ls in the same path modprobe seaches for it that is

/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko

what am i supposed to do   :Confused:  )

----------

## Black Imp

wait a minute: it says NO SUCH DEVICE! i have an fx Go 5700 for notebook. is it supported?

----------

## Zi7

 *Black Imp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

 

 *Quote:*   

> i also can see it with ls in the same path modprobe seaches for it that is
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko

 

What does: 

```
uname -a
```

 says?

----------

## Black Imp

it says 

Linux blackimp 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #8 SMP Mon Jul 24 21:03:50 Local time zone must be set--see zic x86-64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

the module is present exactly where modprobe searches for but it seems it doesn't think it's suitable for my videocard. maybe i made some mistake in compiling kernel?

----------

## Zi7

So my previous quotes were just a typo?

I can't tell you if your card is supported. Just in case, you can try new drivers by emerging the ~ masked ones...

Also, just for info purposes, nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel are being replaced by the x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers package.

Have you checked dmesg to gather further info on the module load?

----------

## Black Imp

 *Zi7 wrote:*   

> So my previous quotes were just a typo?
> 
> I can't tell you if your card is supported. Just in case, you can try new drivers by emerging the ~ masked ones...
> 
> Also, just for info purposes, nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel are being replaced by the x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers package.
> ...

 

thank you for info.

no i don't know what dmesg is. but let ask this: where is agpgart in menuconfig? i'm wondering if i've compiled

beside /dev/agpgart in menuconfig there's a ---    it's unselectable! what does it mean?Last edited by Black Imp on Tue Jul 25, 2006 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zi7

I don't think you have to worry about agp right now. Nvidia drivers come with their own agp code if needed anyway. And lacking agp shouldn't prevent your driver module from loading properly.

What you can do is search the web to make sure you're card is supported...

Also, it might be usefull to see if the kernel dumps any interesting message when you load the driver. Remove the module, reinsert it and dmesg:

```
rmmod nvidia

modprobe nvidia

dmesg
```

Last edited by Zi7 on Tue Jul 25, 2006 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kicker69101

According to the nvidia supported card page your video isn't listed.

----------

## Zi7

 *kicker69101 wrote:*   

> According to the nvidia supported card page your video isn't listed.

 

 :Sad: 

Say goodbye to fast opengl...

----------

## Black Imp

in nvidia download page i found a text file README with this

(look at the bottom)

(app-a) APPENDIX A: SUPPORTED NVIDIA GRAPHICS CHIPS

----------

## Black Imp

what if i used original nvidia installer?

----------

## Black Imp

edited first post. solved  :Wink: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

